# Zooplus



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they seem to be advertising everywhere 4od, hotmail.....and now here!!

YET they dont see a single hutch that I would say is suitable for a rabbit let a lone a pair, or that meets RSPCA/RWAF standards

 I keep meaning to write to them but have so little time. I wondered if we could do a joint effort.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Rabbit & Guinea Pig Hutch selection at zooplus


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Admittley i hav neve rhad a problem with zoo plus, ive bought 2 runs and many of toys and natural hays etc.

Ive never looked at the hutch section to be honest. x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am sorry but what an overreaction.

Can someone tell me what is wrong with this for a pair at least?

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/rabbit_hutches/natura/33223



That's ridiculous....only suitable as an outdoor shelter............cannot be sold as a hutch!! You're right to write hun!! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh just read it properly...they do say outside...but they shouldn't use the word "hutch" as people will read it and think ok a budget hutch! xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

a hutch should measure 182cm, the biggest I can see on their site is 134. and a lot of them arnt 2 foot deep. 

a rain cover/den/cubby is ok in a run to keep the elements off but should not be advertised as a hutch


----------

